# Starting gold



## pbd

I know there is a table out for starting gold by character level, but I don't know where and haven't been able to find it myself.  I suspect it is in the DMG which I, as a lowly player don't have, could someone post it here or tell me where to find it.  

Much thanks,
pbd


----------



## pbd

*Anyone?*

Anyone?


----------



## Altamont Ravenard

That information isn't in the SRD, because it isn't OGL. If you ask for a particular level, we can give you the amount, but we can't post the whole table...

AR


----------



## Malar's Cow

*Assuming you're playing 3.5...*

You are right, it is in the DMG, page 135, table 5-1: Character Wealth by Level.


----------



## drunkmoogle

Altamont: Didn't you post a formula a while back? IIRC, it had a margin of error of 5% or so?


----------



## pbd

*starting gold*



			
				Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> That information isn't in the SRD, because it isn't OGL. If you ask for a particular level, we can give you the amount, but we can't post the whole table...
> 
> AR




That makes sense...  How about levels 5 and 6.


----------



## drunkmoogle

05- 9000
06- 13000


----------



## The Souljourner

Copyright restricts distribution of large portions of a document... one table is not a large portion.

here's the table:

2nd 900
3rd 2700
4th 5400
5th 9k
6th 13k
7th 19k
8th 27k
9th 36k
10th 49k
11th 66k
12th 88k
13th 110k
14th 150k
15th 200k
16th 260k
17th 340k
18th 440k
19th 580k
20th 760k

-The Souljourner


----------



## Valkrim

*starting gold by level*

Uh guys and gals there is a chart that goes up to 40th level you know!!!
It is in two parts in the 3.5 dungeon masters guide book pg. 135 bottom left and pg 209 bottom left. 

also for a higher level campaign Pathfinder core rulebook pg. 399 top left 1-20 lvl

a NPC chart in Pathfinder core rulebook on pg 454 top left

should get you all started


----------



## Dandu

Must... control... fist... of... death...


----------



## Valkrim

I wield gargantuan great axes 6d6 dmg and my DR is 14/silver, and 4/-
with regeneration 4


 oh yeah tempest, whirlwind atk, spring atk
and an ac of 38


----------

